# International Veteran Cycle Association - CZECH REPUBLIC – Veseli, Moravia



## serg (May 6, 2013)

5.22.2013 - 5.26.2013

http://www.ivca-online.org/

I and my bike will be there.


----------



## JOEL (May 7, 2013)

If only my van would work in water... Sounds like good fun!


----------



## serg (Jun 7, 2013)

*Ivca rally 2013*

New friends, new experiences .. That was cool!

24 countries, 202 members.. 

https://www.dropbox.com/photos#!/photos

[video=youtube;Fj6Yvi8m4CY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Fj6Yvi8m4CY[/video]


----------



## bricycle (Jun 7, 2013)

Awesome Columbia!!!!


----------



## serg (May 30, 2014)

http://www.ivcahungary.hu/lang/en/index.html - This year's ride in Hungary.





I'm ready.


----------



## serg (Jul 3, 2014)

many pictures

https://plus.google.com/photos/116401187832495671094/albums/6030617604440649233?authkey=CNGYncar8qulsQE&banner=pwa&gpsrc=pwrd1#photos/116401187832495671094/albums/6030617604440649233?authkey=CNGYncar8qulsQE&banner=pwa&gpsrc=pwrd1


----------

